# MP Private to CPL



## RCollins04 (30 Mar 2011)

Hey everyone. Just wondering, once I graduate from basic as an MP am I considered a Corporal even though I have yet to complete QL3? and if so would i receive corporal level pay at that point?

This whole process is really confusing to me. Thanks.


----------



## Precept (30 Mar 2011)

Yes, promotion to Cpl happens at your BMQ grad, and your pay reflects such.


----------

